# compression test on 1.8 8v?



## moseseatonjr (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone know what a good compression reading should be on a decent engine? I am thinking of buying a late 80's cabriolet, and I wanted to do a compression test and a leak down test. What should a good motor have per cylinder? thanks-


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: compression test on 1.8 8v? (moseseatonjr)*

Welcome to the Vortex! According to the Bentley manual, the wear limit is 102 or 109 psi. That depends on which engine code it has. New engines should be between 131-174 and 145-189, respectively.
Post the engine code and we can let you know a bit more. It is located on a flat spot on the front side of the engine block between cylinders 2 and 3.


----------



## rambit (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: compression test on 1.8 8v? (Cyrus #1)*

Well now... what would be considered "good" compression on an engine code ACC?


----------



## moseseatonjr (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: compression test on 1.8 8v? (rambit)*

Thanks-that is what I wanted to know. I am looking at 2 cars. One is an 89 and the other an 88. Both are JH engines and CIS systems. The 89 was missing so badly and the car as a whole needed every plastic and rubber part known to the cabby world and they would not budge from 2,500!!! The 88 looks good but has a "tapping" sound? I am not sure if it has solid or hydraulic lifters- and have not adjusted any of these engines. thanks for the info-any clues or advice on the 88 with the valve tap? owner wants 1395.00


----------

